# 3/8 inch shell auger for making lamps



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks for the review. I didn't know anyone made a shell auger.


----------



## asthesawturns

There are a couple of places to get them, Woodworkers supply ( my choice and 1/3 the cost of others) sells without a handle, and Craft Supplies ( woodturnerscatalog.com) sells them with a handle.


----------



## docholladay

I am curious about this. Any chance of posting a video of it in action. I would really like to see that. I don't think I have ever seen something quite like this.

Doc


----------

